
For sale: LangPop.com - davidw
http://journal.dedasys.com/2011/04/13/for-sale-langpop-com
======
davidw
It's surprisingly tough to do this even though it's not really making me any
money, and maintaining it is pretty easy. But I want to eliminate the
distraction of having N side projects, so that my thinking about "what could I
go hack on today" is limited to fewer things.

